# 125 Gallon Former Iguana Tank?



## RyRyDaFlyGuy (Jun 23, 2010)

So after acummulating 3 tanks in the last few years, my grandma decided to tell me she had a 125 gallon tank in the basement that she had fish in years ago. The catch is since she has had fish in it, it was given to my cousin who had an iguana in it for while before he lost interest.

So my question is I would be using it for a freshwater tank, will it be safe to put fish in. I dont know anything about iguanas or reptiles so i dont know if it would affect it being an aquarium.

Cant beat free aquariums LOL I also was given a 60 custom built Acryllic tank with a 300 dollar custom acryllic filter 

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## MasRoberts9 (Jun 15, 2009)

if you want fish in it you would need to reseal it. the reptile waste will soak into the silicone and may slowly poison your fish. However, i've resealed a number of tanks. It isn't that diffcult. let me know if you want me to detail the procedure.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The main question is....is it true reptile only tank or is it an actual aquarium? I only ask since the glass is thinner in reptile tanks and filling them full of water is not usually a good deal.

Now...having said that and mentioned that there were fish in it before, chances are that it is an actual fish aquarium. It can be reused with no issues. Just needs a good cleaning. I've actually done this as well with our old Iggy tank. Give it a good bath with vinegar and use a scraper. Once that is done, rinse, sterilize with 1:1 bleach solution. Pour in a gallon of bleach and a gallon of water. Let sit for at least half an hour. Gently lower the tank on one side to where the water just hits the lip of the tank (use an old towel or sheet for cushion). Again let sit for about 30 mins. Repeat for remaining sides.

Rinse throughly when done. Let tank air dry in sun for a full day. Fill tank and give a triple shot of Prime.

I haven't had any issues.


----------



## MasRoberts9 (Jun 15, 2009)

hard to be actual experience. I'd trust james on this one.


----------

